# Cabergoline!!!



## jtwannagrow (Nov 28, 2016)

Any recent orders and reviews on this product or pramipexole? Looking for a stud place


----------



## CG (Dec 19, 2016)

Been sitting on some prami for a while now, gonna start it soon, I'll let you know.. IMR stock


----------

